# Camelbak elixir electrolyte tabs



## stunnerable (Sep 29, 2009)

Why do they have an expiration date??

I found a half used tube that "expired" a year ago. Is it safe? Didn't know salt and potassium could go bad.


----------



## jrafter (Mar 27, 2009)

stunnerable said:


> Why do they have an expiration date??
> 
> I found a half used tube that "expired" a year ago. Is it safe? Didn't know salt and potassium could go bad.


There crap to start with.......get something new


----------



## stunnerable (Sep 29, 2009)

What would you recommend? I use Nuun mostly now.


----------



## jrafter (Mar 27, 2009)

Hammer Heed Drink Mix - 32 Serving > Accessories > Nutritionals > Powders | Jenson USA

I drink this.......its over 100degs here most day and it works well


----------



## stunnerable (Sep 29, 2009)

jrafter said:


> Hammer Heed Drink Mix - 32 Serving > Accessories > Nutritionals > Powders | Jenson USA
> 
> I drink this.......its over 100degs here most day and it works well


Thanks I'll definitely try it.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

jrafter said:


> There crap to start with.......get something new


I liked it before they switched to 16oz serving tablets (my bottles of choice are 25oz). What's wrong with them? I use Nuun now and just put 1.5 tablets in my bottle...


----------

